# ADATA HM900 4TB Red light blinking? Is it a problem?



## prsnr (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello!

Today I decided to do an image of my laptop and Im using my Adata HM900 to store it on. I've been using the adata for some time now(2.5TB used) and I have never seen the red light, always blue.
I noticed that during the image creation process the red light was blinking for quite some time, then blue, then red again and now blue again. The process is almost finished.
I couldn't find any info on Google about this.
Is it a problem?


p.s. Im using Macrium for the image on Win10


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 21, 2020)

https://www.adata.com/upload/downloadfile/161219_HM900-start-guide_.pdf
		

flashing red means g-sensor protection is active


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 21, 2020)

this is what Adata say on their website


----------



## prsnr (Oct 21, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> https://www.adata.com/upload/downloadfile/161219_HM900-start-guide_.pdf
> 
> 
> flashing red means g-sensor protection is active





Athlonite said:


> this is what Adata say on their website



Oh thank you so much!
The drive is on my bed and probably got shocked when I sat on it.


----------

